# Take a Look



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I googled trapping this afternoon to learn somemore info for the upcoming season, and this is what I found... A whole website devoted to anti trapping. I was watching Sprit Of The Wild on time and Uncle Ted said antis will get roadkill animals and stick them in traps to make it look like they suffered a horrible death. And I kind of think its true because it looks like the fawn has 2 or 3 legs in the trap it looks like two of them are front and back and its kind of hard to get both a front and back foot in a trap.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I wouldn't visit anti sites, and DEFINATELY wouldn't be posting links to their sites. When you visit them it just bumps them up & makes them easier to find when someone else searches for them.

Do what you want, isn't my site........but I'd remove the link............

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I looked at it before and it was pretty pathetic what they would do to make us look bad but smitty has a point.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Good point, I got rid of it. By the way where ya been smitty havn't seen you on here in a while.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not been feeling well lately............

Just caught the end of a news cast here.....seems the HSUS of Henry County (Indiana) was caught using "improper" methods to kill the little animals they like to brag about saving...........seems like they need to practice what they preach :eyeroll:

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Hope it's nothing serious. Bunch of nut jobs. Remember that guy that was sueing the dry cleaners for losing his pants. I was watching the news, and he is now sueing for 54 million dollars!!! He needs to find something better to do.
:sniper:


----------

